# Where to get FREE 5-gallon buckets!



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

FORGET forking over your hard-earned dough on those orange monstrosities at Home Cheapo! Here's a way to get *FREE* 5-gallon buckets.


Next time you're in a Sams' Club or WalMart, stop by the bakery department and ask if they have an empty bucket. They get white icing in food-grade buckets, and the usually clean them out when empty. If it sits around too long, it will get tossed into the dumpster.

You can also do this at many bakeries and restaurants. I think Firehouse Subs hands out their empty pickle buckets, but the smell of pickles is so pervasive it's hard to get rid of it.










Sometimes they won't have any. Sometimes they still have some icing in them. And sometimes you won't get a lid. But fook... they're FREE! Beggars can't be choosers! 

There's a local pizza/italian restaurant I frequent that gets their italian sausage in 5-gallon buckets. I can pick one up about every 4-6 weeks.










Not only are they super heavy duty (and again.... _food grade_), but they have a top-of-the-line lid (with thick rubber gasket!). 










Plus, you're recycling. Win-win all day long.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I've gotten plenty from my local supermarket. I think most have to pay to dispose of them if they don't reuse them.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

square ones look good!


----------



## bcook19791 (Aug 24, 2016)

I know they aren't a true five gallon but I seem to get plenty drywall compound buckets. I tend to have to finish too much drywall.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

One word of caution. The plastic handles on those square ones can fail unexpectedly.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bcook19791 said:


> I know they aren't a true five gallon but I seem to get plenty drywall compound buckets. I tend to have to finish too much drywall.


Those are fine for washing your car, storing material in etc. But food-grade is best if you're storing food.... even if it's dog food.


----------



## MikeFL (Oct 7, 2016)

Give the drywall crew a 12-pack of Bud and you'll have all the buckets you can store.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Menards will sometimes have theirs on sale for $1. That is almost free.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Give the drywall crew a 12-pack of Bud and you'll have all the buckets you can store.


Half of which will have turds in them. :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Give the drywall crew a 12-pack of Bud and you'll have all the buckets you can store.


Mud comes in boxes here...


----------



## grinro12 (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, Got lucky on my first attempt at the grocery store and three of the nice square ones.


----------

